# neighbor's loud pond pump



## meanmom47 (Aug 30, 2009)

I live on a 64 foot wide lot and my neighbor has an extremely loud pump--which is on the side of his house nearest to mine-- for his pond. Any ideas what I could build or put there that would help to deaden the noise which sometimes is run for 6 hours a day so that I may be able to enjoy my deck during the summer? I was thinking of some sort of wooden privacy screen, but without the screen part. Thanks for any suggestions that you can give me!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

All of the pumps I have worked with, including three 100,000 GPH units, I can barely hear standing beside. All you can hear is the water effect. Maybe HE needs to buy another pump.

PS Is there a local noise or nuisance ordinance in your area?


----------



## meanmom47 (Aug 30, 2009)

My husband said that he had this pump for his lawn watering before he hooked it up to the pond. We've lived here for 7 years and it's always been this loud. Probably does need a new pump. He doesn't hear it as much because it is on the side of his home so that's why I was thinking there must be some way to block this noise alittle. I'm not sure if there is an ordinance regarding this type of noise since we live in a rural township. Besides, the Constable here isn't too swift.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Is this a gas powered irrigation pump that he has hooked up to his pond or something? Sorry but I'm not following why it is so loud.


----------



## meanmom47 (Aug 30, 2009)

No, it is hooked up to the corner of his house and all he does is throw a switch or sometimes when they are away it is on a timer. I wish I could record the sound of it for you. I should get one of those things that record how many decibels it is. I had a bbq a few weeks ago, by the time it quit running everybody's ears were ringing. I'll figure something to at least deaden the noise by next summer.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

If it is so bad that your ears are ringing, I woul try to call someone. There has to be some sort of noise bylaw somewhere in your county. It sounds (forgive the pun) like this noise is beyond a nuisance level, it may endanger your hearing.

Good luck. And please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

So the pump is mounted on the house with pressure and return hoses to the pond? That's weird. I was thinking a pump that was submerged in the pond. Maybe we overlooked the obvious, but have you talked with him about this? Maybe some insulation could be put over the pump that would dampen the noise a little.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

'downunder' you are a wise one. My sentiments precisely. Talk to your neighbor, let him know how irritable it is to you (gently), ask him if he could put some insulation around the pump & perhaps build a wooden box over that. This should rectify the problem. A silly thought just came: pass out ear plugs on your patio. LOL. Good luck!


----------

